# Waxstock Convoy Southwest



## ash172 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Would anyone be up for a convoy from this neck of the woods?

Location depending on who would be up for it really.

Ash


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

What day are you travelling up?


----------



## ash172 (Oct 12, 2013)

Will be the Sunday morning


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ahh [email protected], were going up early Saturday and hitting beers/casino at Ricoh


----------



## ash172 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ahh bugger will see you there then, hopefully there will be a chance to put faces to names etc 

Anyone else?


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Going up on the Friday night so that's me out.
How about a convoy home?


----------



## ash172 (Oct 12, 2013)

Could do yeah, is there any plans for a meet up of people on here at the show (other than the sat night)


----------

